

Easy Video Embeds - bobrenjc93
http://easyvideoembeds.com

======
mxcm
How are you going to handle the bandwidth costs of hosting and streaming
videos? also the animation is a bit annoying for repeated visitors.

~~~
micmcg
^ This.

I don't really understand the model. All you are doing is allowing people to
host a video file with you and doing some trivial code snippet generation. How
do you make money to pay for the hosting?

------
moonboots
May I recommend <http://typing.io> for the typist in the video? Disclaimer: my
webapp

------
TallboyOne
Wow that is an incredibly frustrating banner video.... why would you put that?

aside from that, cool

~~~
bobrenjc93
I originally thought it would be a cool demonstration of the html5 video tag.

Unfortunately, it was implemented poorly. This will be the first thing I fix
in the next iteration.

Sorry for the annoyance

------
artursapek
The fact that you have to watch that shitty stretched out video before using
it every time is hilariously idiotic. Nobody will ever use this.

~~~
timsco
Don't be a jerk. Calling someone's work idiotic is mean.

What did you build today?

------
peteforde
Congrats on launching your product.

Who do you imagine using this? What is your ideal use case?

~~~
bobrenjc93
Thanks! I think embedded video, when implemented correctly, can make for a
very compelling web experience.

One great example of this is kickstarter's team page -
<http://kickstarter.com/team>

In terms of users, my hope is that one day, all web developers look to this
site as the easiest way to embed videos on their sites.

Ideal use case - A web developer wants to incorporate a video on their site.
He or she wants to have the freedom to customize the video experience, but
doesn't want to worry about video hosting. Instead of using youtube or setting
up their own video hosting platform, they go to this site to have their video
embedded within their site in minutes!

~~~
micmcg
Can you explain why you think people wouldn't just use Youtube/Vimeo/etc?

~~~
bobrenjc93
Check out the very bottom comment. In short, youtube/vimeo gives you their
native interface by default and has limited customization options.

------
hipsters_unite
How is this better than using Vimeo (or YouTube, for that matter)?

~~~
bobrenjc93
Both Youtube and Vimeo use Iframes to embed their content, which means you get
their native interface by default and limited customization parameters. With
this site, your video is embedded using an html5 video tag, which gives you
much more control over your content.

One cool application of the html5 video tag is the kickstarter team page -
www.kickstarter.com/team

Hopefully with future iterations, the difference between EasyVideoEmbeds and
Youtube will become more obvious. A few features I will be adding soon include

\- Dynamically generate code, ie. Custom start time, video cropping, auto-play
toggling

\- Video conversion (from any video format to html5 supported format)

\- Analytics

~~~
hipsters_unite
I guess it depends what you're doing with the video... most of the time I'm
happy to use vimeo - as then you get stats etc through their player as well as
discoveries through that site as well.

